# Uh-oh more cute horses :lol:



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

His heels look underun or his toes are long. He looks a bit club footed on the left hind. The photo is not the best, I think his shoulder is a bit straight. He may not be the best for jumping based events and I think he might require at least a new farrier and maybe more. How old is this horse? What sort of training does he have. Are you looking for a premade horse or a prospect?


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

rookie said:


> His heels look underun or his toes are long. He looks a bit club footed on the left hind. The photo is not the best, I think his shoulder is a bit straight. He may not be the best for jumping based events and I think he might require at least a new farrier and maybe more. How old is this horse? What sort of training does he have. Are you looking for a premade horse or a prospect?


He is 6 yrs old and approx. 16hh. My best assumption is he is green-ish or a horse that needs a refresher. (apparently he was sold to a home but sold back because the new owner moved out of state). I am a person that looks at backyard horses as prospects, since I have no where near the funds to go out and get a fancy pancy import made for jumping. I got my boy from a muddy pasture with a ton of horses in it, and he turned into a superstar.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Always always ALWAYS look at conformation first and color second.

On this horse, I agree with everything rookie said. Also want to add that he has really high withers and either a horrible topline or a slightly swayed back. 

Look at it this way: if this horse wasn't flashy or a pretty color (pretending for a moment that you aren't looking for "pretty," but for a horse that can do and excel at its job), would you have even given him a second look based on his conformation? Probably not.

I would rather have a "plain" horse that can do its job and do it well, than a "pretty" horse that is a train wreck.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Always always ALWAYS look at conformation first and color second.
> 
> On this horse, I agree with everything rookie said. Also want to add that he has really high withers and either a horrible topline or a slightly swayed back.
> 
> ...



I asked for his confo critique, because I do not know much about confo. I am looking for a horse with color AND conformation. I have a horse now, plus my parent's horses I ride. I'm looking for a project in the near or distant future when my horse wont be competing anymore
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorry if you took that the wrong way. Didn't mean anything by it.

If I were you, I'd study up on conformation and learn what faults mean what for a horse's performance. Oddly enough, Wikipedia has a good article on conformation and explains what each fault can mean for a horse's long-term soundness.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Sorry if you took that the wrong way. Didn't mean anything by it.
> 
> If I were you, I'd study up on conformation and learn what faults mean what for a horse's performance. Oddly enough, Wikipedia has a good article on conformation and explains what each fault can mean for a horse's long-term soundness.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hard to believe, but I was in a horse judging club a few years ago. A lot of the techniqal things I forgot though, so I try to brush up on here. We used to use Texas A&M's horse judging section online since you would get actual show results on the horses confo. 

This horse stumped me because of his color making it hard to find his shoulder. He's a cutie, but the search will continue.


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

Here is another horse that I may be interested on. OTTB, unraced, young mare. She's been off the track for a while and is definitely in my price range.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

As long as you are posting the photo of a horse from a for sale ad, and you are looking to buy, then you may ask for critiques. But, you can't just take any photo off of a facebook page and ask for a critique here,. basically, the rule is you can ask for a critique of your own horse, or a friend's, (if you have their permission), or a horse photo from a sales ad, and consider that you are approaching this as a buyer, not just having fun possibly cutting apart a horse you see a photo of somewhere.

So, the above horses photos are from sales ads?


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

tinyliny said:


> As long as you are posting the photo of a horse from a for sale ad, and you are looking to buy, then you may ask for critiques. But, you can't just take any photo off of a facebook page and ask for a critique here,. basically, the rule is you can ask for a critique of your own horse, or a friend's, (if you have their permission), or a horse photo from a sales ad, and consider that you are approaching this as a buyer, not just having fun possibly cutting apart a horse you see a photo of somewhere.
> 
> So, the above horses photos are from sales ads?


Yes I am looking to buy, and this is a sale ad. My buying is just going REAL slow


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Take a look at this. Horse #1 w/o color. You can see he is front end heavy, back at the knee and weak through the coupling. Color makes him look a lot better than he is.
A horse with color and conformation is going to cost a few bucks. The nicest one I can recall (and I tried to breed a mare to him) was Sacred Indian. What a nice conformation (like a good Thoroughbred). See if you can find photos of him. He could have done eventing etc.

Another one that was very nice was the warmblood Art Deco. Horses like this, that were colorful and put together well, are very costly. 

Keep searching and expect the search may take a LOOOONG time. 

Good Luck!!


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

KylieHuitema said:


> Here is another horse that I may be interested on. OTTB, unraced, young mare. She's been off the track for a while and is definitely in my price range.


Anyone?


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

The second horse is downhill and looks over straight through the knee. Neck is set low and ties into the chest low. Shoulder looks steep. A little light in the hind cannons. Maybe a little fat.


----------

